# 1st trip to Lake Talquin!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

1st trip fer me but my buddy Bob has been there before... He is still learning the lake. We got there about 0700 with rain on the way. Started out the day catching a big bass on a crappie jig!!! Threw her fat little self back...








Then slowly started catching slabs... Beautiful colors on them jokers.... Rain hit hard fer about 30 minutes so we discovered a run down boat house and settled in fer a spell fer a snack and I caught 2 more while messing around...Bob caught 2 cats on crappie jigs that we kept, and then I caught 1 on a minnow that was speckled...I went ahead and let it go. It looked like a butter cat but I had never seen one speckled. A little later in the afternoon the bite picked up and we caught 8-9 in a spot then moved and caught about the same. We only caught 3-4 that were throw backs. Me and Bob both hooked into a bass that took us fer a ride, heck of a fight and then broke off at the boat. What do you expect on 4 lb test!!! Fer a 1st trip, it was great and won't be the last trip. We brought home 30 with the biggest probably 16-17 inches, and then the 2 cats. It's enough fer us to have a great fish fry this weekend!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

The cooler is a 45 quart Pelican and it was almost full.... Just couldn't believe the dark colors on them jokers... If we would have caught all we lost, we would have had our 2 limits!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Short trip to the best crappie fishing anywhere. Congrats. I know y’all had fun


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Man I have fished there many many times and have yet to catch a bass, even when I was trying to.Great job at least yall got dinner.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's a good mess of speckled perch.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

That’s a fine box. Good size to. Glad y’all got em.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Awesome day! Congrats


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Wow! Some great pics. Really appreciate the report!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like y'all had a great trip. Fine mess of slabs there.


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

used to fish a lot there with my dad. he had a place down off Ben Stoutamire rd.. used to be a good boat ramp right there. nice catch...


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

What was y'all using to catch them and how deep?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

born2fizh said:


> What was y'all using to catch them and how deep?


Caught most on crappie minners....rosies and normal. Jigs caught a few and the jigs varied in color. Most were caught under 4ft water but some in 10-12 ft. Water was 72 so maybe in the process of moving to shallows to spawn. 

Im not a big crappie fisherman so if i use this term incorrectly excuse me ahead of time but there were several of them boats with them spider rigs? About 4 poles on each side of the boat.... i tell ya, you wanna see a comedy of errors, put me in charge of something like that!!!! I get hung up and tangled with 1 line much less 4 or 8!!! Hahahaha


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like a good day Jason! I’m gonna catch me some crappie one day I have just never fished for them I guess.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Man, that was a heck of a fun day.Glad it well for you for a first Talquin visit


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow great haul? Wasn't one of those "Calico Catfish" was it?


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Really nice fish Jason. Glad your first trip to Talquin was a success. Many of those super dark fish are males, and I'm assuming you caught the majority of them up shallower. 

Hope you keep making the trips over there to learn the lake. Spring time out there is off the chain. I can't wait to get back over there.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

skiff89_jr said:


> Really nice fish Jason. Glad your first trip to Talquin was a success. Many of those super dark fish are males, and I'm assuming you caught the majority of them up shallower.
> 
> Hope you keep making the trips over there to learn the lake. Spring time out there is off the chain. I can't wait to get back over there.


Some of them dark ones were really fat so I assumed they were both sexes? I know a bunch of em pee'n as we brought em in and several had jacked up tails from fannin' the beds. Majority were shallow fer sure. Marked fish all the way to 12-16 though.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go there Jason ! You'll have to borrow Try'ns bamboo steamer.


----------

